# Any waivers for photo ID requirements?



## MTW (13 Jun 2022)

Hi everyone,

My parents (in their 80s) are long-time UB customers who're obviously having to move shortly. They have a few UB accounts but all their accounts are in their joint names - my Dad does the banking but his (quite sensible) thinking is that God forbid anything happens to him, then my Mum will have instant access to the money as long as it's a joint account.

BUT, my Mum does not drive and her passport expired a few years ago - she has said she will never travel abroad again at her age so has no desire to renew her passport. So we have a bit of a dilemma with regards to photo ID at a new bank.

Does anyone have stories/anecdotes of any banks waiving photo ID or accepting Public Services cards as photo ID instead? I will get her a passport if I have to, but it's so annoying having to fork out €75+ through no fault of our own for something she will never use... Their ideal bank would be Permanent TSB as they're taking over the UB branch, but there are other banks in their town if anyone has good feedback re the ID situation.


----------



## Monbretia (13 Jun 2022)

She'll have instant access provided she doesn't tell the bank he's dead!  If she does they freeze the account until all the paperwork is sorted.   Might be better off with an account in her own name for instant access.

Nobody is going to waive the id condition but I have seen it mentioned elsewhere that the old ML10 form can still be used, this was used years ago when the whole money laundering thing started and lots of people didn't have id.   I notice you can google it and print it off and apparently if you bring it filled in with your mother and a passport photo which is easily enough got to a garda station they will certify it.   Now you'd want to check first that the Garda station will do that if they don't actually know her, maybe bring her old expired passport and check that the bank you want to use will accept the ML10 as well.


----------



## peemac (13 Jun 2022)

Looks unlikely that it will be possible to do it without a passport. - edit - garda age card is an option see below

Using the PPS card should be permitted, but possibly to avoid argument that its a national id card and all the rabble that would be set against such a draconian idea, it will not be permitted.

If the passport expired in the last 5 years, it can be done online and she'll have a nice new passport in her possession in a few days. Have her glam herself up for the photo

And you never know, you might like to treat her to a trip to Paris for her birthday!  



edit - seems a garda age card is accepted by BOI and also by credit unions. Possibly PTSB
€10 - https://www.agecard.ie/forms/home/

https://www.bankofireland.com/app/u...to-ID-and-Proof-of-Address-Documents-List.pdf


----------



## MTW (13 Jun 2022)

Thank you both - this is very helpful. It gives us some options but I can already imagine the resistance I'm going to get "at home" at the suggestion of any new documents/garda station visits etc .

I've been looking into it further today and also think we're going to be in trouble with address verification - all the utility bills are in my Dad's name so all she has in her name is the statement from the joint account which probably won't be acceptable. Sigh.

I don't know how long they've had their UB account but it must be close to 40 years - I imagine back then her children's allowance book was used or else the ML10 form you mentioned @Monbretia.

Bl£*&y Ulster Bank .


----------



## Monbretia (13 Jun 2022)

Funny enough UB and all other institutions have been updating their id info for years, I have had to bring stuff at least once to UB and to CU despite having accounts for years.   

Easy enough add her onto a bill, electric ireland anyway it's easy to do it with.   Is there a CU near them with good current ac offering, while they have same regs as such they are often more reasonable and less 'computer says no'


----------



## lowspender (14 Jun 2022)

MTW said:


> Thank you both - this is very helpful. It gives us some options but I can already imagine the resistance I'm going to get "at home" at the suggestion of any new documents/garda station visits etc .
> 
> I've been looking into it further today and also think we're going to be in trouble with address verification - all the utility bills are in my Dad's name so all she has in her name is the statement from the joint account which probably won't be acceptable. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Try changing utility accounts into joint names. I did it with electric ireland.


----------



## Peanuts20 (14 Jun 2022)

the ML 10 can, in theory, still be used but you may be dependent on getting someone in the branch who is experienced and clued in as opposed to someone half trained and who can only quote from the sheet in front of them


----------



## Steven Barrett (14 Jun 2022)

Talk to the bank. anti money laundering laws are fairly broad and different institutions apply them differently. they also have varying levels of risk. An 80+ year old moving bank account will be on the lower risk spectrum. They may, for instance, allow an elderly person with expired AML docs open an account if they have a joint account with someone who can satisfy all of the AML requirements. 

You need to talk to the bank. They will have procedures for situations like this. 

Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## JohnJay (14 Jun 2022)

how long since her passport expired? She can renew her passport online very easily if her old one was issued within the past 15 years, no need for Garda station visits, etc.


----------



## Monbretia (14 Jun 2022)

JohnJay said:


> how long since her passport expired? She can renew her passport online very easily if her old one was issued within the past 15 years, no need for Garda station visits, etc.


Yes but will cost €75? for something she doesn't want.   

I wouldn't pay €10 last week to reactivate a Sim card that the bank sent an authorisation code to for an old online banking thing that I couldn't get into without it as knew the balance in account was low, turned out zero balance in account so would have been total loss of a tenner, got to watch the spends!  No point wasting it.


----------



## LorraineB (14 Jun 2022)

Ensure that the surname appears also beside her first name eg Joe Smyth & Mary Smyth not just Joe & Mary Smyth as some banks don't accept this.


----------



## Peejay (14 Jun 2022)

The inability to use recently expired passports and driving licenses for identity purposes (in a country with no national identity card) is very frustrating when trying to do things like this for elderly parents. 

To me, when a driving license expires, that means it can no longer be used for driving purposes. But the person whose identity was verified when getting that license is still the same person. Likewise for passports. 
Conditions such as no more than 5yrs out of date and holder over a certain age would be really useful in these situations. Or a 'renewed for identity purposes only' status.

We had to recently go through similar for father-in-law - in a nursing home, Ulster Bank customer, expired passport/driving license, no email, smart phone or online banking and 100% deaf. Banks would not talk to anyone else under GDPR and don't do 'house calls'.

Ended up getting photos signed in the local Garda station. Initially, they wanted to do a visual meet-up in the nursing home but didn't in the end.


----------



## Paul F (14 Jun 2022)

There are going to be numerous cases like those of @MTW's and @Peejay's relatives over the next several months and it will – rightly – cause a political firestorm (courtesy of Liveline).


----------



## peemac (14 Jun 2022)

They accept expired passports for Ukrainians (rightly so), and other countries allow expired passports as a form of ID, so there's no legal impediment to acceptance.

All it needs is for it to be brought to the attention of a couple of TD's


----------



## Ryan (4 Sep 2022)

would they accept her free travel pass Or PSC Card?


----------

